# Ford Falcon GT



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

I got this resin kit from ThePartsBox about 3 years ago. It comes as a kerbside kit (no engine) with a bucket interior, wheels, silicone tires and a clear sheet to cut out the windows. it makes for a nice addition of some Australian designed cars, not available outside the southern hemisphere.

















After fixing a few flaws and general clean up, it was ready to paint. you can see a light spot where an air bubble almost came through the casting.









I painted the interior with a few shades of black and added the dash decals.









Here's the body painted in yellow with black accents done with masking tape.

















fordfalcon01 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Neat. It's nice to see one not made up as a Mad Max car.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Good looking build up... I agree, nice to see a stock one of these, and not another Mad max version (But I'm guilty of that so, sorry!)


----------

